# Anyone ever use Gatorbite Connections



## Russianwolf (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm finally redoing the plumbing connections that failed last year (hey, it wasn't a priority okay). And while in the plumbing department I see these GatorBite things that look kinda expensive but reading the package, no solder is needed. So I needed a shut off valve for this line to prevent future water shut off problems and I grabbed one. 

One of the things I hate about sweating plumbing lines is you need to wait until most if not all the water is drained from the line. If not, you can't get the pipe hot enough to melt the solder. 

So when I got home, I shut off the water and opened a faucet to get most of the water out of the line. I then used my pipecutter to remove the cap I had put on last year, and sure enough plenty of water was still coming out. I cleaned up the end of the pipe with sandpaper while water was still coming out and I opened the valve I was going to install and with a twist/shove it was in place. I closed the valve and the water stopped. okay. still a little skeptical I went and turned the main water supply back on and looked at the new connection. nothing. I go up stairs and turn off the sink and come back down. nothing. Cool.

So I think I've been converted. If I need to do work on copper pipes I'll be using these things in the future.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 24, 2010)

They also work on that gray butyl crap, my son has some of that garbage in his mobile home. They are pricey but you can connect any kind of plumbing to any other kind, that's what he's doing every time he get's a break in a line.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Apr 24, 2010)

as i slowly replace all the plumbing lines in our house, I've been using those.  They are easy and I haven't had any problems with any connections since we started with them 3 yrs ago. Pricey yes, but worth it IMO


----------



## cozee (Apr 25, 2010)

I have not used them but have seen Gator/Shark bites. My concern is the longevity of the o-rings with which they seal. O-rings can and do dry out and can shrink and loose their sealing abilities. A properly soldered joint can last a lifetime and beyond. The main reason most sweated joints fail is because of improper preparation and secondly a cold or improper sweated joint and lastly because of having used the wrong solder. I do though think these quick connect type fittings are a godsend answer for a quick repair to be made until a sweat can be implemented. They bite for a good seal but they may also bite you in the end!

A bit of bread pushed several inches into the tube will control the water issue long enough for one to complete a proper sweat. The bread will easily be broken down by the water and flushed from the pipe. Before turning the water to the line back on, be sure to remove faucet screens and bypass filters and such so they do not accumulate the bread.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't know what a Gatorbite is, but half the fittings under my house are now Sharkbites... I'm in a modular (read that like mobile) house and the grey butyl pipe and the black pipe mixture is giving me fits.... they are expensive at about $8 per fitting, but they are also reusable if you have to take one off for some reason.  I don't use anything else any more.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 25, 2010)

cozee said:


> I have not used them but have seen Gator/Shark bites. My concern is the longevity of the o-rings with which they seal. O-rings can and do dry out and can shrink and loose their sealing abilities. A properly soldered joint can last a lifetime and beyond. The main reason most sweated joints fail is because of improper preparation and secondly a cold or improper sweated joint and lastly because of having used the wrong solder. I do though think these quick connect type fittings are a godsend answer for a quick repair to be made until a sweat can be implemented. They bite for a good seal but they may also bite you in the end!



Greg,
the Sharkbites I use don't have o-rings (at least I don't think they do).. they work by having a tube that fits inside the connecting pipe and a brass fitting over the outside.. there are little metal "teeth" inside that grip the pipe and hold it in place... they are simple to insert and I've never had one leak yet....


----------



## snyiper (Apr 26, 2010)

I use and sell the gatorbites from Lowes and have had great success. They will hold even if you dont install them perfect. If you want to know more just holler!!!


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 26, 2010)

They worked like a charm for me, I've got a 30+ yr house in Florida with the dreaded thin walled copper.  Had a pin hole burst in the garage last October, those little things are the ticket for sure.


----------



## fiferb (Apr 26, 2010)

My instructor in my building construction classes swears by these Gatorbites.


----------

